# Calling on All RC car enthusiasts



## Jengz (24/7/19)

Hi forumites, 

Just wanted to check if there are any rc car enthusiasts on the forum as I am a noob with regards to this topic and need some advice for a purchase I wanna make for my son. 

Let's see if there are any of you out there? 

Im looking to buy an rc car for my son but my budget don't allow for fancy stuff such as brushless motors. I bought him one from gearbest earlier this year but the wheel broke off far too quickly.

Im looking for a decent one in the price range of about R1500, any ideas will be appreciated! 

TIA


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (25/7/19)

I dont know much, but one of my friends bought a Wltoys 12428 from ebay or gearbest for 1200 I think. Awesome little thing can rock crawl and is fast and it seem to last.
Problem with these things, if its fast you can break something within the first min if you crash into wall


----------

